# Thanks for input



## bucky 09 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks bparks35 & DTales for your opinion. I did recently purchase the Diamond Stud and was curious as to what others thought about it. I too think that it shoots good and is well priced. Thanks, Bucky


----------

